# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Ravvedimento Operoso Inps E Inail - Urgente!!

## ica

Buongiono a tutti, ho urgente bisogno di una risposta: 
devo versare oggi un f24 con scadenza 18.02 con importi relativi sia alla sezione INPS che anche il premio per autoliquidazione INAIL. 
Mi confermate che *NON E' POSSIBILE* fare il ravvedimento operoso per questi importi oppure è cambiato qualcosa?  :Confused:  
Grazie a tutti

----------


## Patty76

> Buongiono a tutti, ho urgente bisogno di una risposta: 
> devo versare oggi un f24 con scadenza 18.02 con importi relativi sia alla sezione INPS che anche il premio per autoliquidazione INAIL. 
> Mi confermate che *NON E' POSSIBILE* fare il ravvedimento operoso per questi importi oppure è cambiato qualcosa?  
> Grazie a tutti

  Per quanto mi riguarda confermo. Inps e Inail non aderiscono al ravvedimento operoso. Arriverranno in seguito le cartelle!  :Frown:

----------


## ica

> Per quanto mi riguarda confermo. Inps e Inail non aderiscono al ravvedimento operoso. Arriverranno in seguito le cartelle!

  Grazie Patty76  :Wink:

----------


## pettirosso

la disciplina del ravvedimento operoso ex art. 13, D.Lgs. 472/1997 non pu&#242; trovare applicazione per gli omessi versamenti di contributi inps 
comunque sia anche se di ritardo versali lo stesso

----------

